# Bar tape padding vs. double wrap?



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

I know many double wrap the bars for extra cush.........how about the gel padding under the bars, how do those work out? Specialized, Aztec, Fizik etc all have their own versions. Any opinions?

Cheers


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

I prefer double wrap, but I have relatively large hands (6'4"). I think it's personal preference. The Fizik gel is very thin, but goes all the way around the bar, so it keeps the bar shape intact. The Specialized basically adds all the padding to the top, which creates a bit of an oblong shape. Not bad IMO, but noticeable, so again, your preference may be different. I didn't particularly care for the Aztec as it seems that it squishes around more. I've used Fizik and Specialized and prefer a double wrap of Deda gel tape instead. I have also used the Fizik gel with Deda gel tape and like that (I don't like the Fizik ribbon tape as the bar is too narrow, better for small hands).


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

Big cooper hands = double wrapped bars


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm a fan of the Specialized gel. I was having problems with numb fingers after rides before I put it on. 

I have pretty small hands FWIW.


----------



## The Sundance Kid (Oct 2, 2007)

Like Colin, I also dig the Specialized padding. I thought it was a little gimmicky, but my hands and wrists were quite a bit more comfortable after using it. I actually like their tape that comes with it as well, at least for cx. It is very textured and works well when wet.

If you want to experiment with what it will feel like cut a 6-8" piece off each piece of tape and put it on top of the drops like you would with their little gel pads. It will eventually compress and lose it's cushion, but you'll at least be able to figure out if it will work for you. 

Be advised though my hands and wrists only bothered me in race conditions, so you might not notice anything if you try it before cx season. I'm trying to work on having less tension in my hands/wrists/shoulders while racing. We'll see how that goes...


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

The Sundance Kid said:


> Be advised though my hands and wrists only bothered me in race conditions, so you might not notice anything if you try it before cx season.


I should have mentioned that my hand problems were cased by longer rides on mediocre pavement, NOT racing.


----------



## Float (May 27, 2005)

Since your not racing you may want to look at some Randonneur or Grand Fondo type bars.

http://www.velo-orange.com/haandst.html

Hand placement may be more critical than the padding.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

Fizik bar gel does not go all around the bar.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

naw, just a single layer running lengthwise with the bar on certain areas, then tape wrapped around over that


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

Don't get me wrong it's ok, but I think double wrapping might be cushier.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I do a lot of bad roads and gravel. I've tried lots of stuff, including foam pipe insulation under the tape.

Best for me has been gloves with thick padding, and setting up the cable runs on the bars so that they make a flat shelf on the top. Seems like that little extra bit of surface area makes a big different.

I normally don't like the new shaped bars, but from squeezing a few at the bike shop, the ones with wide (front to back) flat areas for the tops are probably going to be comfy for that kind of riding.

The extra foam... didn't work so great. Compressed down to nothing.


----------

